# hidden and dangerous 2 install problem



## Daymarr (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have problem installing the HD2. It appears that the 'filecab11' from the second CD (I'm currently installing from CD version) corrupted - it displayed "error cyclic operation" or something like that. So the installation rolled back and aborted
Can anyone help me through this problem? i really love this game. a file copy for this 'filecab11' would be appreciate

Many Thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the CD is corrupt, take it back to where you bought it and get an exchange.


----------

